# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Σούπερ Ναϊάς [Εξπρές Άρης, Κρήτη-Super Naias, Express Aris, Kriti, Argo, Green Arrow]

## iletal1

SUPER NAIAS (EXPRESS ARIS) ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΞΟ ΤΟ 1997. ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΕ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ "ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ" ΩΣ ΤΟ ΤΑΧΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ. :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Πράγματι για την εποχή του ήταν πολύ καλό. Τα αρνητικά του ήταν το έντονο χτύπιμα του κύματος στα μάγουυλα της πλώρης και η απαράδεκτή οικονομική θέση. Αν ήξερες όμως το πλοίο πήγαινες πλώρα εκεί που ήταν ιδιαίτερα πολυτελες. Ομορφότερο σημείο του πλοίου το σαλονάκι στην ψέυτική τσιμινιέρα!

----------


## apollo_express

Υπάρχει μήπως καμία άλλη φωτογραφία;

----------


## delta pi

Γεια σας παιδιά αληθεύει ότι είχε προσκρούσει με τη πλώρη στην Αστυπάλαια;

----------


## George

4 Φεβρουαρίου 1997!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εχω εισητιριο του σαν ΚΡΗΤΗ του 1993 , πριν το παρει ο Αγαπητος απο την ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Και σαν ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ οταν πηγαινε και Αστυπαλαια .....
Το εν'λογο δρομολογιο ηταν Πειραια-Συρο-Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Θηρα-Αναφη-Αστυπαλαια και εκανε 17.30 ωρες ...Σουπερ ταξιδι και το εκανα το 1998 (η τοτε κοπελια που ειχα , παρολιγο σε εκεινο το ταξιδι να με χωρισει  - γιατι εμαθε οταν φτασαμε οτι το ΕΞ.ΕΡΜΗΣ εκανε 12.30 ωρες  και το ειχε την επομενη μερα)

----------


## J.B

ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΡΓΩ.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΗ ΤΟ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ.ΔΕΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΡΓΩ.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΡΓΩ.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΗ ΤΟ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ.ΔΕΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΡΓΩ.


Πράγματι το είχε φέρει το 1977 ο Πολέμης και θα το δρομολογούσε στη γραμμή προς Λαττάκια που εκείνη την εποχή είχε μεγάλη κίνηση.

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία που δεν γνώριζα  :Surprised: .

----------


## sdiama

> Εχω εισητιριο του σαν ΚΡΗΤΗ του 1993 , πριν το παρει ο Αγαπητος απο την ΑΝΕΚ


Σαν ΚΡΗΤΗ έχω ταξιδεύσει μαζί του άπειρες φορές. Οταν ήρθε δίπλωσε με το ΚΥΔΩΝ τα δρομολόγια από Χανιά. Το λέγανε τότε στην Κρήτη "ποταμόπλοιο" γιατί κυκλοφορούσε η φήμη ότι ταξίδευε στην Ιαπωνία σε ποτάμια και ότι η καρίνα του ήταν επίπεδη  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Οταν το πρωτοφέρανε στα Χανιά, είχε κερδίσει τον τίτλο του γρηγορότερου.
Αν δε με γελά η μνήμη μου ως ΚΡΗΤΗ έκανε και αυτό 11-12 ώρες Χανιά-Πειραιά, αλλά μου είχε τύχει να ταξιδεύσω με αυτό μετά τις διακοπές του Πάσχα και να κάνει το ταξίδι σε 9 ώρες γιατί κατά την αναχώρηση η άγκυρα είχε μαζέψει κάτι καλώδια (του ΟΤΕ λέγανε) και έφυγε με 2-3 ώρες καθυστέρηση. Αυτά γύρω στο 1982

----------


## Νaval22

> Σαν ΚΡΗΤΗ έχω ταξιδεύσει μαζί του άπειρες φορές. Οταν ήρθε δίπλωσε με το ΚΥΔΩΝ τα δρομολόγια από Χανιά. Το λέγανε τότε στην Κρήτη "ποταμόπλοιο" γιατί κυκλοφορούσε η φήμη ότι ταξίδευε στην Ιαπωνία σε ποτάμια και ότι η καρίνα του ήταν επίπεδη


Το γνωστό αστείο που τη δεκαετία εκείνη είχε ακουστεί για σχεδόν όλα τα ακτοπλοικά ενδεικτικά ΛΗΜΝΟΣ,ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ,ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ και πιο πρόσφατα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ

----------


## esperos

Tο  αστείο  αυτό  Στέφανε,  είναι  πολύ  πιο  παλιό,  το  άκουγα  έγω  σε  μικρή  ηλικία  την  δεκαετία  του  50  και  είχε  ως  θύμα  τότε  μεταξύ  των  άλλων  το  θρυλικό  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  των  Τυπάλδων.  Δυστυχώς  η  διαπίστωση  και  τα  συμπεράσματα  κάθε  άσχετου  ύστερα  από  κάποιο  ταξίδι  όπου  ''κουνήθηκε''  λιγάκι,  ήταν  αυτά.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπήρχε κάποτε μια εποχή που στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας και της Σαντορίνης υπήρχαν πολλά πλοία και το χειμώνα. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ήταν σωστό σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες οικονομικής εκμετάλλευσης πλοίων.
Ξέρω, όμως, ότι ήταν πολύ καλό για τους νησιώτες και τους επιβάτες.
Σε αυτήν την εποχή ταξίδευε και το "Super Naias", πλοίο με μεγάλο γκαράζ και πολλές καμπίνες.
Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου αφιερωμένη στον NAXOS μιας και η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στη Νάξο από το "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη". Εμείς ανεβαίναμε, ενώ το "Super Naias" κατέβαινε.

Το Super Naias στη Νάξο.jpg

----------


## esperos

Μια  σημαντική  στιγμή  της  ζωής  του,  στου  Τζελέπη  σημαιοστολισμένο  δέχεται  την  φορεσιά  του  νέου  του  αφεντικού.

SUPER NAIAS.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Στην δεξαμενή του Περάματος ως ΚΡΗΤΗ για καθαρισμό και βάψιμο.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην εξαιρετική φωτο του ΚΡΗΤΗ στη δεξαμενή φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα οι ιδιαίτερες γραμμές που είχε στη γάστρα του. 
Λογικά κάπως έτσι πρέπει να είναι το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ από κάτω.

----------


## Νaval22

Στο Μαρίνα πρέπει να έχουν αλλάξει λίγο τις γραμμές στη πλώρη

----------


## polykas

Ένα πρωινό στον Πειραιά.




1 (11).jpg

----------


## stanley

Συγνώμη αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι απόγευμα, γιατί συνήθως ο ήλιος δύει στη Δραπετσώνα.

----------


## scoufgian

> Συγνώμη αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι απόγευμα, γιατί συνήθως ο ήλιος δύει στη Δραπετσώνα.


 :Wink:  :Wink: σωστα............

----------


## Haddock

Το αγαπημένο Super Naias στον Αθηνιό το 1998

Super_Naias.jpg

Copyright - Πηγη

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου....

SUPERNAIAS (2).jpg

----------


## marsant

Προσθετω και εγω μια απο το αρχειο μου με το Σουπερ Ναιας τον Αυγουστο του 98 στην εξοδο του απο Σαντορινη.



Τον ιδιο μηνα εξω απο τη Ναξο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα πλοίο που θα μπορούσε ακόμα να προσφέρει πολλά, αν δεν είχε την ατυχία να πέσει σε χέρια άναυτων.
Τεράστιo γκαράζ, πολλές καμπίνες, άνετοι χώροι.
Δεν ήταν ούτε ο "Ποσειδώνας", ούτε ο "Απόλλωνας", αλλά και αυτό πρόσφερε πολλά με τη σειρά του στα χρόνια που ταξίδεψε είτε ως "Κρήτη" για την ΑΝΕΚ, είτε ως "Super Ναϊάς" για τον Αντ. Αγαπητό.
Ωε "Εξπρές ¶ρης" δεν το συζητάμε, διότι μάλλον τους περίσσευε και κάπως έτσι του συμπεριφέρθησαν.
Ταξιδέψαμε πολλές φορές για Σαντορίνη και το ταξίδι ήταν απόλαυση.
Εδώ στο όμορφο έτος 1999.

Στον καλούς φίλους marsant, pariano, paroskayak και scoufgian.

To Super Naias.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Roi κατ αρχην ,σ ευχαριστω πολυ ,για την υπεροχη φωτο που μας αφιερωσες.Κατα δευτερον ,θα ηθελα να πω ,οτι μεσα σε λιγες γραμμες ,καταφερες και εδωσες ,ολες τις ομορφιες ,που ειχε ,αυτο το πλοιο.Συμφωνω κι εγω ,οτι αδικα το χασαμε ,αλλα ευτυχως ,που υπαρχουν τετοιες ομορφες φωτο ,και αναπωλουμε το παρελθον........

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου νιώθω ότι είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί που βρεθήκαμε όλοι μαζί εδώ.
Είτε έχουμε συναντηθεί από κοντά, είτε όχι ακόμα, νιώθουμε σαν να συμμετέχουμε από κοινού σε μια όμορφη προσπάθεια.

Με αυτό το πλοίο είχαμε την τύχη να ταξιδέψουμε πολλές φορές και να έχουμε κρατήσει όμορφες αναμνήσεις από αυτά τα ταξίδια.
Με χαρά θα τις μοιραστούμε.
Μάλιστα, η κορυφαία στιγμή ήταν όταν περάσαμε σ' αυτό κοντά στις 30 τόσες ώρες, λόγω απαγορευτικού που μας κράτησε στη Σύρα.
Ανεβαίναμε από Σαντορίνη (Καθαρά Δευτέρα του '98), αλλά λόγω καιρού πιάσαμε και παραμείναμε στη Σύρα.

Δημοσιογράφος μεγάλης εφημερίδας που μπήκε και είδε το forum το χαρακτήρισε ως ένα είδος ψηφιακού μουσείου της ακτοπλοΐας.

----------


## marsant

Να εισαι καλα φιλε Roi Bauoin σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Εκτος απο τις φωτογραφιες απου ειναι πανεμορφες και αυτα που γραφεις ειναι ποιημα!:wink:

----------


## Georgecz3

Το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο ως ΚΡΗΤΗ της ΑΝΕΚ. 
Ητάν το πρώτο πλοίο που μπήκα στην ζωή μου και ταξίδεψα για Χανιά για να πάω να με βαφτίσουν. Το ερωτεύτικα απο την πρώτη στιγμή που άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω και να αποτιπώνω μνήμες.  Θυμάμαι πιτσιρικάς που καθόμουν με τις ώρες και χάζευα απο τα μπροστινά παράθυρα της καμπινάς (είχε νομίζω 3 ή 4 μπροστινές LUX με θέα την πλώρη) το πέλαγος και κοίταγα πότε θα φανούν τα πρώτα φώτα της Κρήτης. Φοβερό καράβι. Για μένα ηταν και θα είναι ΤΟ Βαπόρι(καθαρά προσωπική άποψη)

----------


## vinman

*Ως supernaias στον Πειραιά.........*

----------


## Vortigern

> Στην εξαιρετική φωτο του ΚΡΗΤΗ στη δεξαμενή φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα οι ιδιαίτερες γραμμές που είχε στη γάστρα του. 
> Λογικά κάπως έτσι πρέπει να είναι το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ από κάτω.


Να προσθεσο κ εγω αποτι γνωριζο το Ιεραπετρα το Μαρινα κ αυτο ειναι αδερφια αν δν κανω λαθος ειναι τα 3 πλοια απο την Χειροσημα...εγω προσωπηκα εχω ταξιδεψη μονο με το Ιεραπετρα...παρα πολλες φορες εχς κατσει μεσα μεχρι κ 20 μερες! :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πριν από δέκα χρόνια στον Αθηνιό της Σαντορίνης.
Πολύ νωρίς το πρωΐ.
Μαγική πάντα η άφιξη στη Σαντορίνη αυτήν την ώρα.
Τα ταξίδια με το φιλόξενο "Supernais" ήταν πάντα μια σκέτη απόλαυση. Και τα πιο ωραία απαγορευτικά μαζί του έτυχε να τα κάνουμε. Αυτά τα δύο ταξίδια που συνοδεύτηκαν από απαγορευτικό ήταν ότι το καλύτερο (τριανταέξι ώρες απόλαυσης στο παλιό "Κρήτη"). Από αυτά τα ταξίδια θα ανεβάσουμε σε λίγες ημέρες κάποιες φωτογραφίες.
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Ιδιαίτερα στους καλούς φίλους vinman, Kalypso, Vortigern, marsant, iletal I, Ellinis και navigatiom.

Το Supernaias στη Σαντορίνη.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Πριν από δέκα χρόνια στον Αθηνιό της Σαντορίνης.
> Πολύ νωρίς το πρωΐ.
> Μαγική πάντα η άφιξη στη Σαντορίνη αυτήν την ώρα.
> Τα ταξίδια με το φιλόξενο "Supernais" ήταν πάντα μια σκέτη απόλαυση. Και τα πιο ωραία απαγορευτικά μαζί του έτυχε να τα κάνουμε. Αυτά τα δύο ταξίδια που συνοδεύτηκαν από απαγορευτικό ήταν ότι το καλύτερο (τριανταέξι ώρες απόλαυσης στο παλιό "Κρήτη"). Από αυτά τα ταξίδια θα ανεβάσουμε σε λίγες ημέρες κάποιες φωτογραφίες.
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Ιδιαίτερα στους καλούς φίλους vinman, Kalypso, Vortigern, marsant, iletal I, Ellinis και navigatiom.
> 
> Το Supernaias στη Σαντορίνη.jpg


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Roi για την αφιέρωση....
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις υπέροχες στιγμές που μας χαρίζεις μέσα απο τον μαγικό φακό σου...!!!

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα φιλε Roi για τις μοναδικες και απολαυστικες φωτο που μας ανεβαζεις καθε φορα!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Vortigern

σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ φιλε ροι...να σε καλα κ παντα τετοια

----------


## iletal1

Σ' ευχαριστώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου για την αφιέρωση.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάτι ανάλογο για να ανταποδώσω , και οι μόνες φωτό που έχω από αυτό το πλοίο έχουν ήδη μπει και εχουν δημοσιευθεί και σε κάποιο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή.

----------


## iletal1

Μάλλον ορίστε οι φωτό σε πολύ καλλίτερη ποιότητα (τις έχω σε χαρτί και τωρα τις έβγαλα με την ψηφιακή )

----------


## sea_serenade

Μια φωτό του βάπορα το 2000 ενώ μπαίνει στον όρμο της Ηγουμενίτσας την εποχή που έκανε Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπρίντεζι.

Πηγή: Κάπου στο Internet, ούτε που θυμάμαι

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στο "Εξπρές ¶ρης" εκείνη την εποχή πλοίαρχος ήταν ο μεγάλος Ισίδωρος Μαμίδης.
Μέλος του πληρώματος μας είχε πει ότι τους είχε κυριολεκτικά ταράξει στα γυμνάσια εγκατάλειψης πλοίου σε περίπτωση φωτιάς, ή βύθισης του πλοίου. 
Το σημαντικό, βέβαια, είναι ότι τα γυμνάσια αυτά τα έκανε πολύ πριν το ναυάγιο του "Εξπρές Σαμίνα", ώστε να είναι έτοιμοι για κάθε απρόοπτο.

----------


## vinman

Ενα πλοίο υπερήφανο που δυστυχώς η HSW του φέρθηκε με άσχημο τρόπο (και δεν ήταν το μόνο...)
Μία φωτογραφία του ως Κρήτη με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ...
(Απο φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15077




Και δύο φωτογραφίες με τα σινιάλα της Agapitos lines ως Σούπερ Ναιάς...
(Κομμένες απο τεύχη του Εφοπλιστή)



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15079


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15080

----------


## vinman

Και άλλη μία φώτο στον Πειραιά,τέλη δεκαετίας του '70,δεμένο στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα,μεσα απο την μπροσούρα της ΑΝΕΚ.....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15400

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε vinman, σ' ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς για τη μοναδική αυτή εικόνα.
Ιστορική φωτογραφία και σπάνια.
Και τι δεν βλέπουμε ακόμα σ' αυτήν τη φωτογραφία, πέρα από το "Kρήτη".
Το "Αλκυών" (πρώην "Μιμίκα Λ") στα δρομολόγιά του για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες (νομίζω ότι τα ξεκίνησε το 1979).
Το "Κνωσσος" (με επιφύλαξη) με τον παλιό του καταπέλτη.
Το "Μίνως", νομίζω, των Μινωϊκών.
Και τόσα ακόμα.

Για τον φίλο giorgos s, αλλά και για όλους τους φίλους της ΑΝΕΚ το "Κρήτη" αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά στις 24 Μαΐου 1993, αποθανατισμένο από το φακό της εξαιρετικής φωτογράφου Κατερίνας Καλογεροπούλου-Sturmey και το περίφημο (πλην δυσεύερετο) βιβλίο "Greek Sea Bridges".

Το Κρήτη.jpg

----------


## kastro

> Και άλλη μία φώτο στον Πειραιά,τέλη δεκαετίας του '70,δεμένο στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα,μεσα απο την μπροσούρα της ΑΝΕΚ.....
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15400


Σ'αυτήν την φωτογραφία γιατί τα Κρητικά έχουν δέσει στις θέσεις όπου σήμερα δένουν μόνο ταχύπλοα;Στον ¶γιο Δυονίσιο καράβια με τι προορισμό έδεναν;

----------


## aegina

Sti foto tou VINMAN diakrinoume to istoriko KAMELIA, DELFINI,& dio pantofles i mia einai to ELLAS i alli me epifilaksi to G.DIOGOS :Very Happy:

----------


## a.molos

Ημερομηνία δεν θυμάμαι, η φωτό είναι κομμένη απο εφημερίδα και δείχνει το πλοίο με το ατελείωτο γκαράζ ( με το παπί μου απολάμβανα την είσοδο και τη έξοδο απο το πλοίο) να ρυμουλκείται  μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ύστερα απο βλάβη.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ημερομηνία δεν θυμάμαι, η φωτό είναι κομμένη απο εφημερίδα και δείχνει το πλοίο με το ατελείωτο γκαράζ ( με το παπί μου απολάμβανα την είσοδο και τη έξοδο απο το πλοίο) να ρυμουλκείται μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ύστερα απο βλάβη.


Θυμάμαι ότι όταν το πήρε ο Αγαπητός το πλοίο στις αρχές ταλαιπωρήθηκε από συνεχείς βλάβες.Είχαν συνηθίσει μάλλον οι μηχανές του να δουλεύουν για χρόνια στο ''ρελαντί'' και όταν το τσιτάρανε άρχισε να παραπονιέται.Έκανα αρκετά ταξίδια μαζί του και μου είχε αφήσει καλές εντυπώσεις.Τα μαγουλάκια της πλώρης βέβαια δε ξέρω τί λέγανε σε θαλασσίτσα αλλά ουδείς τέλειος.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε ΑΡΗ, είναι όπως τα λες
Το πλοίο, μετά τις απανωτές βλάβες που παρουσίασε την πρώτη χρονιά, δούλεψε πολύ καλά.
Μια-δυο φορές που ταξιδέψαμε μαζί του με "χοντρή" θάλασσα δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα. Βέβαια, μιλάμε για καιρό βοριά. Με καιρό νοτιά πρέπει να κουνούσε αρκετά.
Μια φορά, ανεβαίνοντας από Σαντορίνη για Πειραιά, μας έπιασε απαγορευτικό στη Σύρα. Ταξίδι Σαντορίνη-Πειραιάς σε συνολικά 36 ώρες (λόγω απαγορευτικού). Το καλύτερο ταξίδι που κάναμε ποτέ. Καμπίνα, φαγητό, καφές. Σωστό κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
Όλα αυτά  έγιναν την Καθαρά Δευτέρα του 1998.
Εμπειρία αξέχαστη.
Θα τη δούμε σύντομα και σε εικόνες ....

----------


## τοξοτης

1998 Το Super NAIAS προς Σαντορίνη

Super NAIAS_1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε αμίτας, ενός πλοίου με ξεχωριστή ιστορία. Από που είναι τραβηγμένη;

----------


## τοξοτης

Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου απο το <Παναγιά Εκατονταπυλιανή>

----------


## Vortigern

> Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου απο το <Παναγιά Εκατονταπυλιανή>


*Μα καλα τοσο ψηλο ειναι το ''Παναγια Εκατονταπυλιανη'',αυτη φαινεται να ειναι τραβηγμενη απο καπου ψηλα.Για θυμησου να μας πεις φιλε μου...*

----------


## τοξοτης

Τώρα που το βλέπω και εγώ έχεις δίκαιο. Τη μόνη άλλη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι να είναι τραβηγμένη από την Οία.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε αμιτας.
Κατά πάσαν πιθανότατα, είναι τραβηγμένη από την Οία της Σαντορίνης.
Σωστή αεροφωτογραφία.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστώ και να κάνω μία διόρθωση. Από την Οία είναι <φεύγοντας από την Σαντορίνη> και όχι <προς Σαντορίνη > που είχα γράψει αρχικά.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μήπως κάποιος καλός συνάδελφος διαθέτει στη συλλογή του φωτο του πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας ή του Μπρίντεζι??? Ξέρετε, την εποχή που σαν EXPRESS ARIS έκανε Ελλάδα - Ιταλία.....Μήπως???

----------


## Chris_Chania

2 φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στο ιντερνετ (πηγή: www.faktaomfartyg.se) απο τα πρώτα χρόνια αυτου του βαποριού ως 'GREEN ARROW', πριν το αγοράσει η ΑΝΕΚ κ το μετονομασει σε 'ΚΡΗΤΗ' (η αλήθεια ειναι οτι έγινε πιο ομορφο ως 'ΚΡΗΤΗ')...ένα αγαπημένο καράβι των παιδικών μας χρόνων... :Smile:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ μια παλια φωτογραφια ως ΚΡΗΤΗ με τα χρωματα της ΑΝΕΚ..... 
Πηγή: http://www.webalice.it/mlulurgas/snaeng.html

----------


## Vortigern

Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο..
Ποιο περα βλεπω και το Ωκεανος της Μινοαν και εδω μπροστα τον ΤΕΟ ως Φαιδρα τον μινωικον.Τα αλλα δν τα ξερω

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο..
> Ποιο περα βλεπω και το Ωκεανος της Μινοαν και εδω μπροστα τον ΤΕΟ ως Φαιδρα τον μινωικον.Τα αλλα δν τα ξερω


Η φωτο αυτη πρεπει να ειναι τραβηγμενη στο λιμανι της Πατρας, οταν το ΚΡΗΤΗ εκανε το δρομολογιο Πατρα-Μπαρι...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ επειδη αποψε ειναι η βραδια του, οριστε μια ακομα φωτογραφια απο τα παλια....αφιερωμενη σε οσους ταξιδεψαν κ αγαπησαν αυτο το πλοιο... 
Πηγή: http://members.lycos.nl/kashunja/Kriti.htm

----------


## Νικόλας

> Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο..
> Ποιο περα βλεπω και το Ωκεανος της Μινοαν και εδω μπροστα τον ΤΕΟ ως Φαιδρα τον μινωικον.Τα αλλα δν τα ξερω


φίλε vorti νομίζω δεν είναι ο ΤΕΟ αλλά η ΦΕΔΡΑ το αδερθάκι του  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο..
> Ποιο περα βλεπω και το Ωκεανος της Μινοαν και εδω μπροστα τον ΤΕΟ ως Φαιδρα τον μινωικον.Τα αλλα δν τα ξερω


Η Φαίδρα είναι αδερφό πλοίο του Θεόφιλου!Δεν είναι σε καμια περίπτωση το ίδιο πλοίο! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο..
> Ποιο περα βλεπω και το Ωκεανος της Μινοαν και εδω μπροστα τον ΤΕΟ ως Φαιδρα τον μινωικον.Τα αλλα δν τα ξερω


Tο Αρετούσα φαίνεται πιο πέρα Θάνο,όχι το Ωκεανός.. :Wink: 
Επίσης το Φαίδρα δεν είναι ο σημερινός Τεό που λές...αδερφάκια είναι με τον Τεό. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια σορρυ εχεται δικιο,ηθελα να το διορθωσο εδω και ωρα αλλα σερνετε παλι το σαιτ και δν με εβαζε...εχεται δικιο για το φαιδρα το καταλαβα μετα  αλλα για το Αρετουσα ευχαριστω δν το ηξερα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σουπερναιας το σεπτεμβριο του 1999 στη μακρα τουριστικη περιοδο λογο σεισμων και χρηματιστηριου και στο λυκοφως μιας εποχης!

supernaias.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε BEN BRUCE.

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία στο λυκόφως μιας εποχής.
Το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι της παραδοσιακής ακτοπλοΐας, όπως έχεις ξαναγράψει.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια φιλε Κωστα. Ευτυχως προλαβα να κανω ενα ταξιδι τον Ιουλιο του 1999 για Παρο με το βαπορι στο λυκοφως της πραγματικης ακτοπλοιας οπως λες.Ο κοσμος ηταν τοσος πολυς που δεν μπορεσα ποτε να μπω μεσα στους εσωτερικους χωρους και στα ανοιχτα καταστρωματα δεν μπορουσες να περασεις απο τον κοσμο που καθοταν ΚΑΤΑΧΑΜΑ!!! Απο τοτε εχω κανει και αλλα ταξιδια με το εκαστοτε βαπορι να εχει πολυ κοσμο,αλλα σε εκεινο το ταξιδι το βαπορι ειναι σιγουρο πως ειχε πολυ περισσοτερο κοσμο απο αυτον που θα επρεπε. Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οτι ειχα κατσει σε αυτο το πολυ στενο, μικρο μπαλκονακι μπροστα απο τη γεφυρα πλατους 50-60 ποντων και αγναντευα μπροστα σε ηλικια 10 ετων, ενω το βαπορι ειχε αρκετο μποτζι περνοντας ανατολικα της Σεριφου. Μαλιστα καθομουν καταχαμα γιατι αν ημουν ορθιος εκρυβα τη θεα απο τα παραθυρα της γεφυρας (καταλαβαινετε ποσο στενο και κοντα στα παραθυρα της γεφυρας ηταν το μπαλκονακι).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERNAIAS στις 6 μαιου του 1999 απο παρο στο δρομο για τη ναξο

negatives (214).jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πολύ ωραία η φωτο του Ben.
Με το πλοίο αυτό έχω ταξιδέψει μόνο μια φορά. Ήταν Σεπτέμβριος του 1996, και μου έκανε εντύπωση πόσο πολλές καμπίνες είχε (όταν μετά έμαθα –μπορεί και από το naftilia- ότι παλιότερα έκανε τη γραμμή της Κρήτης, κατάλαβα). 
Μου έκανε, επίσης, εντύπωση ότι έδιναν κρεβάτια στον κόσμο *σε απίστευτα χαμηλές τιμές*. Πλήρωσα 500 δρχ για τα ταξίδι Αμοργό –Πειραιά, τιμή που ήταν εξωπραγματική! 
Θυμάμαι την πρακτόρισσα Συνοδινού που προσπαθούσε να με πείσει να πάρω καμπίνα, και εγώ να της λέω: _«Σιγά, δεν χρειάζομαι καμπίνα, θα τη βγάλω στα αεροπορικά…Μαθημένα τα βουνά από χιόνια»_. Με το που μου λέει _«Μα, μόνο 500 δρχ κοστίζει, να μη σου δώσω μία να κοιμηθείς λίγο;»,_ απαντάω με «περίσκεψη»: _«Εεεεεεε, ναι…Τώρα που το λέτε, δεν θα έβλαπτε να ξεκουραστώ και λιγάκι…Μακρύς ο δρόμος…»_ ! Για να καταλάβετε το στυλ και το ύφος της απάντησής μου, σκεφθείτε λίγο τον Κωνσταντάρα σε ελληνική ταινία!
Πάντως, εάν θυμάμαι καλά, το καλοκαίρι του 1996 ήταν η μοναδική σεζόν που το «SUPERNAIAS” έκανε δρομολόγια στην Αμοργό, και μάλιστα, νομίζω και δύο φορές εβδομαδιαίως…
Μετά, δεν το ξαναείδαμε…
Τότε, το λέγαμε _«λουκάνικο»_, λόγω του εξαιρετικού μήκους που είχε, σε αναλογία και με το φάρδος του….

 :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

πανεμορφο βαπορι με χαρακτηριστικες καμπυλες στην πλωρη και στην πρυμνη του!ενας βαπορας με το δικο του στυλ που ξεχωριζε απο χιλιομετρα μακρια.. :Wink: ατυχησε ομως και ως ΚΡΗΤΗ και ως ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ και μας αφησε νωρις...

----------


## Ellinis

Ως ΚΡΗΤΗ γιατί λες οτι ατύχησε; Μια χαρά δούλεψε για πολλά χρόνια και χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ως ΚΡΗΤΗ γιατί λες οτι ατύχησε; Μια χαρά δούλεψε για πολλά χρόνια και χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.


 συγκριτικα με το λισσος για παραδειγμα που αν και ειναι παλαιοτερο κυκλοφορει ακομα..παρολο δηλαδη για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος που η ΑΝΕΚ εχει την ταση να κραταει τα καραβια της για πανω απο 30 χρονια με το ΚΡΗΤΗ δεν εκανε το ιδιο γι αυτο λεω οτι ατυχησε.μεχρι που στο τελος εγινε βιδες,ενω θα μπορουσε καλιστα να κανει ακομα δρομολογια.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μπορεί να είναι της ίδιας ηλικίας αλλά όταν αγοράστηκε πέρασε από μια ριζική μετασκευή. Το ΚΡΗΤΗ είχε έρθει 10 χρόνια νωρίτερα και τότε δεν μπαίναν σε διαδικασία εκτεταμένης μετασκευής. 
Στο μόνο που θα συμφωνήσω ως προς το οτι ατύχησε, είναι οτι πέρασε κάποια χρόνια στα χέρια μιας εταιρείας γνωστής για το ξεζούμισμα των βαποριών της. Αν δεν είχε περάσει από εκεί ίσως ταξίδευε για λίγα χρόνια ακόμη.

----------


## .voyager

Το Super Naias έξω από το Φάληρο, πριν αρκετά χρόνια. Σκαναρισμένη φώτο, θολή, γι' αυτό και δεν την ανέβασα στη gallery.

IMG_00057.jpg

----------


## senlac

Έιχα ταξιδέψει με το ΚΡΗΤΗ απο Σητεία για ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ τέλη δεκαετίας '80 αρχές δεκαετίας '90 (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβή χρονιά) όταν δεν υπήρχε ακόμα η Λ.Α.ΝΕ. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι ότι υπήρχε κινητικότητα εκείνο το καλοκαίρι στη Σητεία για τη δημιουργία της νέας εταιρίας...Κατά την άποψη μου αυτό το πλοίο ήταν πάντα εργάτης, πέρασε απο πολλές γραμμές αλλά όταν ήρθε η καταξίωση κράτησε λίγο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Στην Πάτρα:

Kriti Kopie.jpg

Υ.Γ.: Γνωρίζει κανείς το υδροπτέρυγο;

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε μου!!!!!

----------


## alcaeos

Σε Ευχαριστουμε φιλε πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαρίστησή μου!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Σούπερ Ναϊάς... Ιούλιος 1998...

super naias.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

φιλε t.s.s apollon για ακομα μια φορα να πω τα συγχαρητηρια  για την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> F/B Σούπερ Ναϊάς... Ιούλιος 1998...


ηθελα να ξερα απο που τα ξεθαβετε αυτα τα σπανια κομματια καθε τοσο μερικοι μερικοι! :Wink:  :Razz: καμια φωτο του ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΗΣ εχει κανεις?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ηθελα να ξερα απο που τα ξεθαβετε αυτα τα σπανια κομματια καθε τοσο μερικοι μερικοι!καμια φωτο του ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΗΣ εχει κανεις?


 
ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΗΣ για τον φίλο που το ζήτησε.
xpress aris.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε είσαι φοβερός! Δεν υπάρχουν αυτές οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζεις! Σε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΗΣ για τον φίλο που το ζήτησε.


 σ ευχαριστω πολυ T.S.S APOLLON!! :Razz: η πιο ωραια φορεσια που ειχε ποτε ηταν επι hellas ferries!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Σούπερ Ναϊάς καλοκαίρι 1998...Κάπου στο Αιγαίο...

O220.jpg

----------


## vinman

> F/B Σούπερ Ναϊάς καλοκαίρι 1998...Κάπου στο Αιγαίο...
> 
> O220.jpg


Εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα φίλε Apollon... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σας.......εγω ειχα ταξιδεψει μαζι του μια φορα μονο....στην οποια καναμε 8 ωρες πειραιας-ναξος...καναμε και κοντρες με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ οταν "τοτε" τα καραβια εφευγαν 2-2 για παροναξια...ιστορικα θρυλικα βαπορια...8 ωρες το γυριζα.δεν με ενθουσιασε..

----------


## folegandros10

> Κ επειδη αποψε ειναι η βραδια του, οριστε μια ακομα φωτογραφια απο τα παλια....αφιερωμενη σε οσους ταξιδεψαν κ αγαπησαν αυτο το πλοιο... 
> Πηγή: http://members.lycos.nl/kashunja/Kriti.htm


Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση.......έχω κάνει αμέρητα ταξίδια με το ΚΡΗΤΗ. Βοηθούσα μάλιστα στο λογιστήριο στα εισητήρια με αρχιλογιστή το κ. Νίκο...(εξαίρετος). Αμέτρητα όπως φαντάζεστε και τα ξενύχτια με τα ατέλειωτα αποκόμματα μετά τους ελέγχους μια και έφτανε πρωι για να τελειώσουμε με τις λίστες...Μόνο ωραίες αναμνήσεις παρά τα ξενύχτια..........

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση.......έχω κάνει αμέρητα ταξίδια με το ΚΡΗΤΗ. Βοηθούσα μάλιστα στο λογιστήριο στα εισητήρια με αρχιλογιστή το κ. Νίκο...(εξαίρετος). Αμέτρητα όπως φαντάζεστε και τα ξενύχτια με τα ατέλειωτα αποκόμματα μετά τους ελέγχους μια και έφτανε πρωι για να τελειώσουμε με τις λίστες...Μόνο ωραίες αναμνήσεις παρά τα ξενύχτια..........


Το Κρήτη μαζί με το Κύδων ήταν τα πρώτα πλοία που ταξίδευα στην Κρήτη, εχω κάνει κ εγω άπειρα ταξίδια κ φυσικά οι αναμνήσεις παραμένουν μετά από πολλά χρόνια αναλλοίωτες...όμορφες εποχές....

----------


## crow

To Green Arrow πριν γνωρισει το Αγαιο!

----------


## nikosnasia

To Super Naias ως Express Aris στη Μυτιλήνη τον Απρίλιο του 2000.
Pict20000409.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> To Green Arrow πριν γνωρισει το Αγαιο!


 
ποσο πιο ωραιο ηταν τοτε...:|

----------


## Ellinis

Εμένα μου άρεσε περισσότερο μετά την επισκεύη. οκ, του χαλάσαμε τα ανοίγματα στις περαντζάδες που ήταν όμορφα αλλά με την προσθήκη των λέμβων απέκτησε πιο "επιβατηγό" σουλούπι.

Πάντως με όλα όσα έχουν τραβήξει τα νησιά τα τελευταία χρόνια, πιστεύω οτι βαπόρια όπως το ΚΡΗΤΗ θα μπορούσαν ακόμη να προσφέρουν. 
π.χ. άσχημα θα ητανε να έκανε Θεσ/νίκη-Κυκλάδες-Κρήτη;  
ή ακόμη και Σάμο-Ικαρία;

----------


## nippon

Αγαπητε Ελληνις, Ως ΚΡΗΤΗ εκανε στα τελη, αν θυμαμαι καλα, του 89 το δρομολογιο Θεσ/νικης - Χανιων και Ηρακλειου σε αντικατασταση του αξεχαστου ΚΥΔΩΝΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Kαλά θυμάσαι, επίσης αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε κάνει και κάποια χρονιά δρομολόγια προς Λασίθι.

----------


## Νaval22

> To Super Naias ως Express Aris στη Μυτιλήνη τον Απρίλιο του 2000.


εκλογές του 2000 δεν νομίζω να ξαναείδε ποτέ τόσα πλοία διαφορετικών εταιρειών μαζί το λιμάνι....

----------


## Apostolos

Και απο εμένα σε μιά άλλη γωνία...

naias 001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Σουπερ Ναιας*...

souper naias.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ellinis, Apostolos, και Ben Bruce._

----------


## Tsikalos

1984.Λιμάνι του πειραιά. καλοκαιράκι. Χωρίς χρώματα και πλαϊνά

Kriti_1984.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> 1984.Λιμάνι του πειραιά. καλοκαιράκι. Χωρίς χρώματα και πλαϊνά
> 
> Kriti_1984.jpg


 μπραβο!εψαχνα καιρο τωρα φωτογραφιες του πλοιου ως ΚΡΗΤΗ!σ'ευχαριστουμε Τσικαλε..!!

----------


## Chris_Chania

> 1984.Λιμάνι του πειραιά. καλοκαιράκι. Χωρίς χρώματα και πλαϊνά
> 
> Kriti_1984.jpg


Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία. Αυτό το υπέροχο 'ΚΡΗΤΗ ΧΑΝΙΑ' έχει μείνει βαθιά χαραγμένο στη μνήμη μου, μετά τα αμέτρητα ταξίδια μου την δεκαετία του 80 με το βαπόρι αυτό. Πολλοί κατηγορούσαν πως 'κούναγε' πολύ, παρόλα αυτά, το αγάπησαν όλοι (μαζί με το Κύδων) σαν ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της ιστορίας της ΑΝΕΚ κ των νεανικών χρόνων μας...σ ευχαριστούμε φίλε Τσίκαλε....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ σε μια αεροφωτογραφια απο τον και ιπταμενο ben bruce


super naias 2.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

καταπληκτική, όπως πάντα άλλωστε !  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ σε μια αεροφωτογραφια απο τον και ιπταμενο ben bruce
> 
> 
> super naias 2.jpg


SUPER NAIAS από τον SUPER BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Μπράβο ρε φίλε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ σε μια αεροφωτογραφια απο τον και ιπταμενο ben bruce
> 
> 
> super naias 2.jpg


 Ιπταμενος και gentleman ο BEN BRUCE!! :Smile: φανταστικη!!!

----------


## nickosps

Πλάκα κάνεις Ben!? Είσαι άρχοντας!

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο κ ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Ben για αυτή την υπέροχη φωτογραφία που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.....

----------


## Naias II

> ΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ σε μια αεροφωτογραφια απο τον και ιπταμενο ben bruce
> super naias 2.jpg


Αεροφωτογραφία από το ΒΕΝ BRUCE;;;
_"Τα σενάρια όλα είναι πιθανά και γι' αυτό και δεν κολλάει πουθενά_"  :Cool:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το SUPER NAIAS στη Σύρο.Ένα πλοίο που συμπάθησα ύστερα από αρκετά ταξίδια που έκανα μαζί του.Για τους BEN BRUCE,POLYKA ,APOLLON,GIORGOS....,VINMAN.LEO,ROCI,ROI,NAIAS II,LEONIDAS,NIKOS V.NIKOS MAROULIS και σε όσους αγάπησαν το πλοίο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΡΗ ηταν ενα ωραιο πλοιο το οποιο ειχε βεβαια, να αντιμετωπισει τα ναυπηγικα θαυματα <τυπου απολλων εξπρες>.Ειχε πολλα καλα αυτο το βαπορι οπως γκαραζ, πολλες καμπινες, πολυ απλα και ανεση και σιγουρα ενδιαφερουσα εμφανιση.Αφησε και αυτο το στιγμα του στο Αιγαιο.Ειτε στην κρητη ειτε στις κυκλαδες

----------


## Naias II

Επιβλητική φωτογραφία  :Cool: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ ¶ρη!

----------


## polykas

*Κανάρη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Όμορφη φωτογραφία...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σουπερ φωτογραφια του Σουπερ   Ναιας απο τον φιλο ΑΡΗ! Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ARIS αφιερωμενη στον ΑΡΗΣ


express aris.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κωστή ο ¶ρης σε ευχαριστεί!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## iletal1

Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Ιου τον Ιούλιο του 1997.

----------


## Naias II

Μοναδικές φωτογραφίες, όσον αφορά στο λιμάνι της Ίου που είναι φωτογραφημένο το πλοίο.
Ευχαριστούμε  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERNAIAS αναχωρηση απο τον πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1996


negative (324).jpg

----------


## harlek

> SUPERNAIAS αναχωρηση απο τον πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1996
> 
> negative (324).jpg


Για μένα δεν υπάρχει πιο αντιπροσωπευτική φωτο αυτό του πλοίου! Το πρωτοείδα το 96 στη Σαντορίνη για πρώτη φορά όταν και ταξίδεψα μαζί του. Πάνω απ' όλα μου είχαν κάνει εντύπωση η πολύ πλάγια και "μοντέρνα" γραμματοσειρά του ονοματος (σαν του Π.Εκατονταπυλιανή), το μικρό του ύψος σε σχέση με το πλάτος και το μήκος του, αλλά και η έλλειψη πολλών επιπέδων καταστρωμάτων στην πρύμη που τότε στα κυκλαδόπλοια ήταν δεδομένα (δίπλα του στεκόταν το Αριάδνη). Και βέβαια η σχεδόν ημικυκλική πρύμη αλλά και τα μάγουλα μπροστά... λες και χτίσαν ένα "οβάλ" πράγμα πάνω σε μια γάστρα πλοίου.

----------


## nickosps

> Για μένα δεν υπάρχει πιο αντιπροσωπευτική φωτο αυτό του πλοίου! Το πρωτοείδα το 96 στη Σαντορίνη για πρώτη φορά όταν και ταξίδεψα μαζί του. Πάνω απ' όλα μου είχαν κάνει εντύπωση η πολύ πλάγια και "μοντέρνα" γραμματοσειρά του ονοματος (σαν του Π.Εκατονταπυλιανή), το μικρό του ύψος σε σχέση με το πλάτος και το μήκος του, αλλά και η έλλειψη πολλών επιπέδων καταστρωμάτων στην πρύμη που τότε στα κυκλαδόπλοια ήταν δεδομένα (δίπλα του στεκόταν το Αριάδνη). Και βέβαια η σχεδόν ημικυκλική πρύμη αλλά και τα μάγουλα μπροστά... λες και χτίσαν ένα "οβάλ" πράγμα πάνω σε μια γάστρα πλοίου.


Και να φανταστείς ότι έτσι ήταν και τα Μαρίνα και Ιεράπετρα Λ. (πρώην Τάλως), αδερφάκια του Σούπερ Ναιάς, τα οποία όμως υπέστησαν ευρεία μετασκευή...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και να φανταστείς ότι έτσι ήταν και τα Μαρίνα και Ιεράπετρα Λ. (πρώην Τάλως), αδερφάκια του Σούπερ Ναιάς, τα οποία όμως υπέστησαν ευρεία μετασκευή...



Bαλε και τα παναγια κρημνιωτισσα και παναγια αγιασου και την φτιαξαμε την πενταδα

----------


## nickosps

> Bαλε και τα παναγια κρημνιωτισσα και παναγια αγιασου και την φτιαξαμε την πενταδα


Η αλήθεια είναι πως μετά την επισήμανσή σου τα βλέπω ολόιδια αυτά τα 2 με τα υπόλοιπα 3 που ανέφερα, αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι πρόκειται για την ίδια "σειρά".Το μόνο που δεν διακρίνω στις Παναγίες είναι η μπροστά ?τσιμινιέρα? που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο και νομίζω πως και οι πίσω τσιμινιέρες είναι λίγο πιο ψηλές.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

STAR TRAILER μολις εχει ερθει απο κορεα.Διαφορες?Η κλειστη γεφυρα, η ελειψη τις τριτης τσιμινιερας, και οι αλλες δυο λιγο πιο ψηλες.Αδερφια σιγουρα
125 (128).jpg

----------


## nickosps

Είσαι ωραίος Ben! Ευχαριστώ και για το ντοκουμέντο!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ετσι!να και τα τεκμηρια!αμα βλεπαμε και καμια φωτο του ως ΚΡΗΤΗ,που δεν εχουν ανεβει και πολλες,θα σας βγαλω το καπελο! :Smile:

----------


## mandiam

Μεγαλες παλιες καλες εποχες...το βαπορι αν υπηρχε σημερα θα μπορουσε σε πολεσ γραμμες να προσφερει-μεγαλο με αξιοπρεπεστατη ταχυτητα..

----------


## Panos80

Ειχε ομως την ατυχια να πεσει στα χερια της HF και η τοτε πολιτικη της εταιριας δεν αφηνε περιθωρια στο πλοιο να συνεχισει να ταξιδευει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H ατυχια του ηταν τα διαφορα προβληματα που ειχε.

----------


## roussosf

> H ατυχια του ηταν τα διαφορα προβληματα που ειχε.


και εκτος απο τα μηχανικα στα προβληματα συγκαταλεγόταν και η ταχυτητα
με 17Knts και πρυμα το καιρο που θα πηγαινε
μονο νυχτερινο Πειραια Κρητη για φορτηγα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστο αυτο που λες αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι στην εποχη hellas ferries οι ταχυτητες των συμβατικων ειχαν παρει την κατιουσα.Express aris, express olympia, express poseidon ηταν τα πιο αργα πλοια του στολου με ταχυτητες απο 15 μεχρι 17 και κατι μιλακια κατα περιπτωση και για τα τρια

----------


## Apostolos

Απο πλήρωμα που ήταν στον τελευταίο καιρό της ύπαρξης του εδώ, είχα μαθει ότι είχαν δωθεί τεράστια ποσά για να επισκευαστούν τα τανκια του και οι μηχανές, και όλο περιέργος μετα απο αυτό το πλοίο πήγε για σκραπ! Ηταν η εποχή που κάποιος είχε φαίνεται οφέλη απο το όλο concept των πωλήσεων...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι μηχανες δεν ειχαν επισκευαστει και απο οτι θυμαμαι η μια εχει κρακ καλο στο μπλοκ.Απο ενα ταξιδι που ειχα κανει το 1999 θυμαμε οτι αναφεροταν οτι ειχα κανει τσοκ φαστ και στις 2 μηχανες πιο παλια.

----------


## Tsikalos

> Φίλε vinman, σ' ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς για τη μοναδική αυτή εικόνα.
> Ιστορική φωτογραφία και σπάνια.
> Και τι δεν βλέπουμε ακόμα σ' αυτήν τη φωτογραφία, πέρα από το "Kρήτη".
> Το "Αλκυών" (πρώην "Μιμίκα Λ") στα δρομολόγιά του για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες (νομίζω ότι τα ξεκίνησε το 1979).
> Το "Κνωσσος" (με επιφύλαξη) με τον παλιό του καταπέλτη.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το Κρήτη.jpg


 Πρέπει να είναι το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ. Το ΦΕΣΤΟΣ όσο θυμάμαι ήρθε γύρω στο 84-85 στα μέρη μας για δρομολόγια. Ωραία φώτο πάντως και του '70 και του '93

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Ενα πλοίο που ανήκει στα αγαπημένα μου που πέρασαν από τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες που όμως λόγω των μηχανικών προβλημάτων έγινε αντικείμενο αρνητικών σχολίων και δημοσιευμάτων.Εδώ ένα δημοσίευμα από τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ  του 1996 τεύχος 43 σελίδα 68.
E 1996 43-68.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και άλλα δύο δημοσιεύματα
Από τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ του 1997 τεύχος 49 σελίδα 15
E 1997 49-15.JPG

Pict0002v.JPG
και από τον ημερήσιο τύπο της περιόδου αυτής

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιχε κατηγορηθει απο το γνωστο περιοδικο και για κατι τρυπια σεντονια κτλ.Ασχετα αν μερικους μηνες μετα εγινε εκτενες αφιερωμα λιγο πριν την αγορα του απο την minoan glying dolphin με θετικα σχολια.

----------


## express adonis

mporeite paidia na mou peite ti dromologia ekane to super naias epi agapitou k meta epi hellas ferries;;;;

----------


## Ergis

> mporeite paidia na mou peite ti dromologia ekane to super naias epi agapitou k meta epi hellas ferries;;;;


παρος-ναξος-ιος-σαντορινη κατα κυριο λογο,απο κει και περα καποιες φορες οταν εκανε το απογευματινο 18.30 επιανε και συρο αλλιως οι αναχωρησεις του ηταν 17.00 και 08.00 αντιστοιχα και με τις 2 εταιριες
ατελειωτα ταξιδια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## express adonis

s euxaristw poly file mou phgaine katholou astypalaia;;;ksereis genika dromologia ploiwn agapitou h tou naias express-express adonis antistoixa;;;egw phga 5 fores me ton adoni santorini sto klassiko paronaxia k io..

----------


## gpap2006

Το καλοκαίρι του 1999 μετά την Σαντορίνη πήγαινε Ανάφη και Αστυπάλεα το ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ

----------


## express adonis

euxaristw re megale gia thn plhroforia...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPER NAIAS κατα την διαρκεια της φωτογραφησης του το 1996 στο σαρωνικο απο το πισω καθισμα προσκεκλημενος του πρωτου αεροφωτογραφου Γ.Κουρουπη

AA_(3).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία φωτο που μας εξηγεί χωρίς λόγια γιατί το πλοίο είχε το παρατσούκλο "σαλάχι"  :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPER NAIAS στον σαρωνικο για απογευματινο δρομολογιο στην παροναξια το 1998 αν δεν κανω λαθος


125 (107).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERNAIAS πρωινη αναχωρηση για παροναξια το 1997

SUPERNAIAS 3.jpg

----------


## Ergis

αυτο το πλοιο οσο και αν το "εσπρωχναν" δεν πηγαινε.....
Ιστορικο μου ταξιδι,ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΗΣ Πειραιας - Ναξος 9 ωρες....

----------


## harlek

Ως Super Naias τα πηγαινε μάλλον καλύτερα. Θυμάμαι Σαντορίνη-Πειραιάς το '96 γύρω στο 11ωρο και Πειραιά-Νάξο το '99 γύρω στις 7.30.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ως σουπερναιας ειχε μια ταχυτητα της ταξης των 18+- μετα πρεπει να το πηρε πραγματικα η κατω βολτα γιαυτο και πηγε για σκραπ.

----------


## nikolasher

Διαβαζω ολο το θεμα του πλοιου οπως και του Αριαδνη .
Αυτα τα δυο πλοια το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ζωης τους το περασαν στην Κρητη
Και μαλιστα  ηταν και  απο τα πρωτα πλοια των Μινωικων και της ΑΝΕΚ 
Αυτο που με εντυποσιαζει ειναι οτι  το 80 με 90 % απο αυτα που γραφτικαν και στα δυο θεματα ειναι για 
(την μικρη σε διαρκεια) ζωη τους στις κυκλαδες!!!
Μαλλον οι κρητικοι ειμαστε αποντες απο το forum :Cocksure: 
Δεν ετυχε ποτε να ταξιδεψω με αυτο το πλοιο. Το  θυμαμαι ομως απο τα φυλλαδια  που εβρισκα στο καντια και το Ρεθυμνο.
Νομιζω οτι για τα Χανια  τοτε το 1978 ηταν  απο τα σηματικοτερα γεγονοτα η καθημερινη συνδεση με τον  Πειραια και μαλιστα με το πλοιο της δικης του (τοτε) εταιρειας. 
Πλοιο σχετικα νεο (καπου 6 ετων )  προτοπορο και ανετο.
Θα ηθελα να μαθω περισοτερα γι'αυτο το πλοιο που ηταν στις γραμμες της κρητης για περιπου 15 χρονια αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## yoR

εχεις δικιο φιλε nikoslasher. Γενικα ομως αυτο συμβαινει καθως πιστευω οι κυκλαδες ειναι η "μεηνστριμ" γραμμη στους καραβοφανς και οι υπολοιπες υποσκιαζονται... Θεωρω πως το ΚΡΗΤΗ ηταν ΑΨΟΓΟ τα χρονια του στην Κρητη παντα συνεπες καθαρο και νομιζω και αρκετα καλοταξιδο. Εφυγε με αξιοπρεπεια και με τις καλυτερες αναμνησεις μας. Προσωπικα θυμαμαι μικρος καναμε το ταξιδι Λερος-Πειραιας και αμεσως Πειραια-Χανια και το ΚΡΗΤΗ μπροστα στα ροδιτικα σου εβγαζε ασφαλεια, ποιοτητα, πολυτελεια, οργανωση και γενικα της πιο σοβαρης και υπευθυνης εταιρειας. Να φανταστεις ακομα και οταν ηταν στα Χανια παραλληλα και το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εγω προτιμουσα το ΑΝΕΚΑΚΗ γιατι ηταν πιο στιβαρο και εσωτερικα πιο φρεσκο. Τοτε βλεπεις το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν ηταν μετασκευασμενο οπως στα τελευταια του χρονια και εβγαζε λιγο το φθαρμενο και παλιο (ειχε και κατι ντορμιτορις πρυμα σκετη παρακμη...). Ειχα ακομα αγαπησει και το κλασσικο κοπανημα στα μαγουλα στον καιρο και το διασκεδαζα. Αυτα για το ΚΡΗΤΗ απο εμενα, το ΚΡΗΤΗ με τα απεραντα καταστρωματα το σαξοφωνο και τα κρητικα οταν εφτανε στο λιμανι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Με το ΚΡΗΤΗ ειχα ταξιδεψει για Χανια το Πασχα του 1978.Πραγματικα ηταν το κατι αλλο για την εποχη ,αχανες,υπερσυνχρονο, πολλα ντεκ , μεγαλες τραπεζαριες, σαλονια πολλα,ασφαλες 2 μηχανες και προπελες,αυτο το γραφω γιατι στην επιστροφη με το,μονοπροπελο, ΜΙΝΟΣ το οποιο δεν μπορεσε πεισει και βεβαια δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με το κρητη ουτε για αστειο εκτος απο τα κουβερτωμενα καταστρωματα και την εντελως αθορυβη λειτουργεια του.

----------


## despo

Εγώ πάλι θυμάμαι οτι στην αρχή της δρομολόγησής του στην Παροναξία προσπάθησαν να το 'τρέχουν', ομως επειδή παρουσίασε απανωτές βλάβες, έπειτα έριξαν τις ταχύτητες και αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να φύγει απο τη γραμμή. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ ένα άτυχο πλοίο και αυτό φάνηκε οτι έφυγε νωρίς για την ηλικία του προς τα διαλυτήρια.

----------


## yoR

Ατυχο στη Παροναξια με τους τοτε ιδιοκτητες του. Χροοονια στη Κρητη μια χαρα ΤΥΧΕΡΟ ηταν..

----------


## nikolasher

To μονο  σιγουρο ειναι οτι στην ΑΝΕΚ αφησε ενα καλο ονομα και γι'αυτο και σχεδον αμεσος μετα την πωλιση του ιστορικου Κρητη τα δυο νεα πλοια της εταιρειας ονομαστικαν Κρητη 1&2. μετα στις κυκλαδες  μαλλον το ξετιναξαν το  βαπορι και δεν αντεξε . 
Το δρομολογιο προς Χανια  θα το ταξιδευε με μια ταχυτητα  περιπου 14- 15 κομβοι και μονο το βραδυ (μονο μερικα ημερισια το καλοκαιρι), ολη την μερα ξεκουραζοταν η στα Χανια η στον Πειραια. 
Εζησε καλη ζωη στην Κρητη οπως νομιζω οτι ολα τα κρητικα πλοια ακομα και σημερα.

----------


## gimbozo

Ας το δούμε εδώ και ως Κρητη, δεμένο στον Πειραιά το Σεπτέμβρη του 1991.

Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας, η παλιά Ζενιτ τόσα μπορούσε, τόσα έκανε...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kriti_1.jpgΔωρικό,απλό κ απέριττο με τα πρώτα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ. Ταξίδεψα μαζί του ημερήσιο Πάσχα του '82 Χανιά-Πειραιά,έκανε 8.30 ώρες. Με είχε εντυπωσιάσει τότε η πολλή άπλα που είχε ιδιαίτερα στις καμπίνες προς τα πλώρα.
Αριστερά η γέφυρα μιάς "Ευκαιρίας" κ στο βάθος ένα από τα πανέμορφα τζενεραλάδικα της ΝΥΚ Line όταν τα κοντέινερς ήταν στα σπάργανα.

----------


## samurai

Σπουδαίο καράβι φίλε Βίκτωρα. Τότε ήταν σχεδόν νέο και υπήρξε σημαντική πορτάδα για την ανάπτυξη των ακτοιπλοϊκών μεταφορών της Μεγαλονήσου. Ωραία χρόνια.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο απο τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ενα εντυπωσιακο πλοιο για την εποχη του.Ειχα ταξιδεψει πρωτη φορα το 1979 για χανια και η επιστροφη εγινε με το Μινως, η διαφορα ηταν χαοτικη ως προς ολα τα επιπεδα και προτιστος της ασφαλειας οπου ενα πλοιο 8 ετων με δυο μηχαναρες ΜΑΝ ΚΑWASAKI 3ηλεκρογεννητριες προπελακι αιρκοντισιον ειχε να αντιμετωπησει ενα ανεμικο μονοπροπελο μετασκευασμενο γκαζαδικο των 50's οσο και αν το Μινως  ηταν το πλωτο γεφυρι ,την δεκαετια του 70 ηταν παροχημενο εως και επικυνδυνο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  Σουπερ Ναιας  στο   λιμανι του Πειραια     φωτογραφημενο   απο  τον  φιλο  Κωνσταντινο  Παππα 

_super naias by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kriti a.jpgΣυγγνώμη αλλά zoom -+ η μηχανή μου δεν είχε τότε κ αναγκαστικά βγήκε κουτσουρεμένο πλώρα πρύμα.Έχει όμως την αξία της γιά το ίδιο το καράβι αλλά κ ό,τι άλλο φαίνεται.

----------


## Ellinis

Mε άσπρο "κουβούκλιο" είχε μια άλλη όψη... Το μπλε στα λεμονάδικα ποιό είναι;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Ellinis το Ηνιοχος Εξπρες_

----------


## aegina

Kai pisw tou to IONIO.To ferry einai o AIAS prin ti metaskeui.

----------


## Ellinis

Και στα Λεμονάδικα πήγαινε το Ηνίοχος Εξπρές; Δεν το περίμενα... 
Το άλλο πίσω του εγώ το πέρασα για το Κυκλάδες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Κυκλαδες  ειναι_

----------


## aegina

Sygnomi exetai dikio to Kyklades einai ( ftaine ta gerika matia ).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERNAIAS το 1996 φωτο απο το πισω καθισμα του αεροφωτογραφου Γ.Κουρουπη,απο τους πρωτοπορους του ειδους στην Ελλαδα


negative (651).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το ΚΡΗΤΗ αλλά κ τόσα άλλα τριγύρω.KRITI b.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο πρεπει να ειναι του 1978 την πρωτη χρονια αφου δεν εχει την προεκταση του πανω ντεκ με την καφετερια και τα τρια αριστερα ανοιγματα δεν εχουν κλεισει ακομα,που ηταν και οι καμπινες πληρωματος.Μαλλον θα πρεπει η μετσακευη αυτη να ηταν απο την προηγουμενη πλοιοκτησια Πολεμη

----------


## despo

Μαζι με το Μιμικα, αλλά και το Ευτυχία σαν αμιγές επιβατηγό, η φωτογραφία σου είναι αναμφίβολα υπέροχη.
Αραγε δεξιά απο την πρύμνη του Κρήτη, ποιό να είναι ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μαζι με το Μιμικα, αλλά και το Ευτυχία σαν αμιγές επιβατηγό, η φωτογραφία σου είναι αναμφίβολα υπέροχη.
> Αραγε δεξιά απο την πρύμνη του Κρήτη, ποιό να είναι ;


Ίσως ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μοναδικη φωτο πρεπει να ειναι του 1978 την πρωτη χρονια αφου δεν εχει την προεκταση του πανω ντεκ με την καφετερια και τα τρια αριστερα ανοιγματα δεν εχουν κλεισει ακομα,που ηταν και οι καμπινες πληρωματος.Μαλλον θα πρεπει η μετσακευη αυτη να ηταν απο την προηγουμενη πλοιοκτησια Πολεμη


Σωστά μάλλον του 1978 είναι. Δυστυχώς σαν ΑΡΓΩ δεν υπάρχουν φωτό.Εγώ το είχα δει στο Αμπελάκι κ με συνεργασία δική μου ο φίλος ΤSS APOLLON με τα μαγικά του μιά άλλη φωτό την είχε φτιάξει έτσι αλλά χάθηκε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Σωστά μάλλον του 1978 είναι. Δυστυχώς σαν ΑΡΓΩ δεν υπάρχουν φωτό.Εγώ το είχα δει στο Αμπελάκι κ με συνεργασία δική μου ο φίλος ΤSS APOLLON με τα μαγικά του μιά άλλη φωτό την είχε φτιάξει έτσι αλλά χάθηκε.


_ Μια και χαθηκε φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  ας   ξαναδουμε  την  καλλιτεχνικη  απεικονιση του ΑΡΓΩ

_ARGO_   P.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για αλλη μια φορα συνχαριτηρια στον φιλο TSS APOLLON για την αληθοφανη προσεγκιση του ΑΡΓΩ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Μια και χαθηκε φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ας ξαναδουμε την καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση του ΑΡΓΩ
> 
> _ARGO_   P.jpg


 AAA θαυμάσια,αφού την είχες σώσει! :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KRITI c.jpg Γιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια με τέτοιο σουλούπι οι άσχετοι τα έλεγαν...ποταμόπλοια.

----------


## Maiandros

> KRITI c.jpg Γιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια με τέτοιο σουλούπι οι άσχετοι τα έλεγαν...ποταμόπλοια.


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία! ποταμόπλοιο αποκαλούσαν παλιά θυμάμαι ορισμένοι το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ και τα τετράδυμα ως πρώην πολεμικά!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tα σχετικά πρόσφατα χρόνια το έλεγαν γιά πλοία με τέτοιες αναλογίες κ αυτή την πλακουτσωτή πλωρη, βλέπε από αυτό,ΜΙΛΕΝΑ/ΝΤΑΛΑΝΑ,ιαπωνικά ΧΡ.ΑΜΜΟΣ,κλπ

----------


## aegina

Αρχες δεκαετιας 80 [ 80- 82 ] το πολυ διακρινουμε πισω του Σαρωνικου ¦ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΑΙΑΣ μαλλον το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΚΙ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ ΕΥΤΗΧΙΑ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.Δεξια το ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.

----------


## aegina

Να κανω και μια ερωτηση διπλα στον ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟ ποιο ειναι;Διπλα στο ΑΓ.ΓΕΟΡΓΙΟ διακρινω καποιο αλλα ουτε και αυτο το ξερω...Παρακαλω τα φωτα σας...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Διπλα και αριστερα   του Αποστολος ειναι το  ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ_

----------


## aegina

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αρχες δεκαετιας 80 [ 80- 82 ] το πολυ


Mάλλον 1978-79.

----------


## aegina

Σιγουρα η φωτογραφία ειναι χειμωνιατικη  τωρα η τετραετια 78-82 σιγουρα γιατι φεναιται το ΜΑΝΙΑ.

----------


## Takerman

santorini sup.naias & ex olympia.jpgsantorini sup.naias & ex olympia2.jpg

1995 στη Σαντορίνη. Το Εξπρές Ολύμπια έρχεται........
ΥΓ: Για τους γνώστες. Ποιο είναι το πλοίο στο βάθος στη πρώτη φωτό γιατί δεν το ξεχωρίζω.

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι απο το 1996 και μετα γιατι το σουπερναιας ξεκινισε αρχες ιουνιου του 1996.Οι φωτο ειναι πολυ ομορφες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mάλλον το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ του Πριόβολου.

----------


## Takerman

> Eιναι απο το 1996 και μετα γιατι το σουπερναιας ξεκινισε αρχες ιουνιου του 1996.Οι φωτο ειναι πολυ ομορφες


Έχεις δίκιο, 1996 είναι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERNAIAS μετασκευη + special servey 1996.O κυριος Τονυς που συναντησαμε στην δεξαμενη μας ειχε πει κατι για 23 μιλια στο φουλ,πραγμα που ποτε δεν εγινε

POLY (18).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αυτό το 23 μίλια ήταν ευσεβής πόθος για πολλά βαπόρια....και τον Ποσειδώνα η Αρκάδια για τόσο τον διαφήμιζε που και αυτός δεν τα πήγε ποτέ αλλά μόνο ένα τελικά βαπόρι του τότε και πιο πριν όχι μόνο τα πήγε αλλά τα ξεπέρασε κιόλας.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στην ακτοπλοια δεκαετιας 90 μονο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ & ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ηταν βαπορια των 23 μιλιων και βεβαια το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ την πρωτη του χρονια, παραγματικα εντυπωσιακος,

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Εξπρες Αρης   σ'εναν   αποπλου απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_Express Aris Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Στην ακτοπλοια δεκαετιας 90 μονο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ & ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ηταν βαπορια των 23 μιλιων και βεβαια το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ την πρωτη του χρονια, παραγματικα εντυπωσιακος,



Φίλε BEN συμφωνώ απλά ουσιαστικά το Παναγία Τήνου είναι της δεκαετίας 80 και το μόνο που φλέρταρε με τα 24 (επι Γιακουμίδη 23,8). Ο Ποσειδώνας αν τα πήγε τα 23 τα πήγε ουσιαστικα με το στανιό και τα υπόλοιπα χρόνια αρκετα πιο κάτω.

----------


## Apostolos

Σε μια εποχή που δέν υπήρχαν όργανα ακριβείας οι ταχύτητες αυτές ήταν μάλλον προϊον φαντασίας... Σαφώς γρήγορα πλοία για την εποχή τους αλλα ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι αυτές οι ταχύτητες βγαίναν μετά απο δεξαμενισμους και με σπασμένες μηχανές. Οι πραγματικές θα ήταν σαφώς μικρότερες...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και χωρίς gps μπορείς να βγάλεις ταχύτητα.Μιλάμε για μέγιστη ταχύτητα και οχι για υπηρεσιακή. Αλλά και όταν χρειάστηκε να κάνουν μπαμ το έκαναν. Το Παναγία Τήνου 3 και 26 για Σύρο το έκανε και το εκτός απο το ημερολόγιο το έγραψε και η ιστορία.......

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KRITI  d.jpg Σαν ΚΡΗΤΗ η πρυμνοπλαγιοδέτηση εκεί στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα ήταν η συνηθισμένη του θέση.
Η ταράτσα στα στέγαστρα στο κεφάλι του ντόκου που πέφτει η "ευκαιρία", ήταν πολύ καλό πόστο γιά φωτό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο αυτο το σημειο το ειχαμε παρει για ενα ωραιοτατο ταξιδι στα Χανια το πασχα του 1979.Η επιστροφη με το Μινως δεν ηταν οτι το καλυτερο και η συγκριση εβγαζε το Κρητη τον απολυτο νικητη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K εγώ από Χανιά  Μ.Παρασκευή του 1982 ημερήσιο ταξίδι 8 ώρες κ κάτι έκανε.

----------


## proussos

KRITI0001.jpg*

ΚΡΗΤΗ στον Πειραιά...
Φωτογραφία του αξιαγάπητου Β' Οικονομικού Γιάννη* *Μαργώνη που χάθηκε στο ναυάγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O oποιος Γιαννης ειχε κανει στο βαπορι ως ΣΟΥΠΕΡΝΑΙΑΣ το 1999

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ εν πλω στην ροτα για την ΠαροΝαξια τον Ιουλιο του 1998

_Super Naias 1998.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> _Το ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ εν πλω στην ροτα για την ΠαροΝαξια τον Ιουλιο του 1998
> 
> _Super Naias 1998.jpg


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!!..όταν ταξίδευα μ'αυτό,το μήκος του έδινε την εντύπωση ότι ήθελες _ταξί_ για να πας από άκρη πρύμα του καταστρώματος λέμβων μέχρι την γέφυρα...ήταν απόσταση! :Fat:

----------


## Takerman

Στην Ίο το 2001. Συγκριτικά με την φωτό του φίλου TSS APOLLON, έχει αφαιρεθεί μια σωστική λέμβος από αριστερά.

ex aris 2001 Ios.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## renetoes

*Ας θυμηθούμε το ΚΡΗΤΗ της ΑΝΕΚ το 1988, σε ένα ταξίδι από Σούδα για Θεσσαλονίκη. Αρχικά βλέπουμε τον υπό διαμόρφωση τότε βασικό προβλήτα της Σούδας. 

img164.jpgimg163.jpgimg162.jpgimg161.jpgimg159.jpg*

*Στη φωτογραφία από τη γέφυρα του ΚΡΗΤΗ βλέπουμε  ένα νεαρό ανθυποπλοίαρχο (τότε), που είναι ο μετέπειτα πλοίαρχος στα  ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ, ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι και ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ Γιώργος Πριπάκης.

img160.jpg*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο renetoes απο το ανεκτιμητο αρχειο σου.Πιστευω οτι το ΚΡΗΤΗ ηταν πραγματικα αξιολογο πλοιο , ειδικα για την εποχη που ηρθε 1978, και καλυτερο απο πολλα αλλα πλοια της εποχης.Ειχα τη τυχη να κανω ενα ταξιδι στα Χανια το 1979 και θυμαμαι οτι ηταν φανταστικο πλοιο με μεγαλα καταστρωματα και μεσα ειχε αρκετη απλα και πολυτελεια για τοτε

----------


## Chris_Chania

Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι όντως συλλεκτικές, προσωπικά δεν είχα ξαναπετύχει φωτογραφία του Κρήτη στη Σούδα. Ήταν όντως ένα πλοίο με μεγάλα και άνετα καταστρώματα, αρκετά πιο γρήγορο απο το Κύδων, κούναγε η αλήθεια είναι αρκετά,  αλλά συγκεντρώνει μαζί με το Κύδων πολλές από τις καλοκαιρινές μου αναμνήσεις την δεκαετία του 80.

----------


## renetoes

> Μοναδικες φωτο renetoes απο το ανεκτιμητο αρχειο σου.Πιστευω οτι το ΚΡΗΤΗ ηταν πραγματικα αξιολογο πλοιο , ειδικα για την εποχη που ηρθε 1978, και καλυτερο απο πολλα αλλα πλοια της εποχης.Ειχα τη τυχη να κανω ενα ταξιδι στα Χανια το 1979 και θυμαμαι οτι ηταν φανταστικο πλοιο με μεγαλα καταστρωματα και μεσα ειχε αρκετη απλα και πολυτελεια για τοτε


Πέρα από όλα όσα πολύ σωστά λες, ήταν το πλοίο που χάρη στη χωρητικότητα και την ταχύτητά του συνέβαλε τα μέγιστα στην καλή οικονομική κατάσταση της ΑΝΕΚ, που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την αγορά του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ και αργότερα των ΛΑΤΩ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Από το 1986 ως το 1989 ταξίδευε Χανιά-Θεσσαλονίκη με γεμάτο γκαράζ με φορτηγά! Αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980 αντικαθιστούσε κάθε φθινόπωρο το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου, λόγω της μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας σε φορτηγά που μετέφεραν σταφύλια από το Ηράκλειο. Θα βρω να αναρτήσω φωτογραφία του από τη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## renetoes

Μάρτιο του 1986, μετά από απαγορευτικό, ξεκινήσαμε από την Σούδα προς Πειραιά με το ΚΡΗΤΗ, αριστερά διακρίνεται το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (πριν τη μετασκευή του 1989) που εκτελούσε το ίδιο δρομολόγιο. Στην πορεία βρήκαμε 10 Μποφώρ,, άλλα πλοία γύρισαν πίσω στον Πειραιά ή απάγκιασαν στο Λαύριο, ενώ τα 7 πλοία της Κρήτης συνέχιζαν το ταξίδι απροβλημάτιστα. Την επόμενη μέρα η εφημερίδα "Τα ΝΕΑ" είχε ολοσέλιδο θέμα,  στην πρώτη της σελίδα, κάτι για "...ανταρσία των πλοιάρχων της Κρήτης που συνέχισαν το ταξίδι τους..."

img177.jpg

----------


## yoR

Απιστευτη φωτογραφια!!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Δραματική φωτό. Νιώθεις την θάλασσα και ακούς τον αέρα!!

(Το εχω ξαναπεί και κουράζω βάζεται το όνομα σας στις φωτό όσοι έρχεται αρχείο!!)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα φοβερη φωτο και το ΚΡΗΤΗ τοτε ηταν μονο 15 ετων, οσο σημερα η σειρα με τα νεοτευκτα που ειχαν ερθει το 2000

----------


## renetoes

Το ΚΡΗΤΗ ανεβαίνοντας για Μπάρι και το ΤΑΛΩΣ για Τεργέστη (από ένα επιτραπέζιο ημερολόγιο της ΑΝΕΚ του 2000). 

Ομολογώ ότι και εγώ παραξενεύομαι, αφού ξέρω πως το ΚΡΗΤΗ είχε ήδη πουληθεί, χρόνια πριν, στο Β. Αγαπητό.



img182.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Yπερφωτογραφια και σπανια πολυ αφου τα δυο πλοια συνυπηρξαν για 9 μηνες μονο, το ΤΑΛΩΣ βγηκε Ιουνιο 1995 και το ΚΡΗΤΗ πουληθηκε τον φεβρουαριο 1996 στον Β.Αγαπητο.Παντως και εγω ειμαι σε αυτους που πιστευουν οτι το ΚΡΗΤΗ ηταν πραγματι αδικημενο πλοιο με πολλες δυνατοτητες

----------


## renetoes

> Yπερφωτογραφια και σπανια πολυ αφου τα δυο πλοια συνυπηρξαν για 9 μηνες μονο, το ΤΑΛΩΣ βγηκε Ιουνιο 1995 και το ΚΡΗΤΗ πουληθηκε τον φεβρουαριο 1996 στον Β.Αγαπητο.Παντως και εγω ειμαι σε αυτους που πιστευουν οτι το ΚΡΗΤΗ ηταν πραγματι αδικημενο πλοιο με πολλες δυνατοτητες


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα  με το σχόλιό σου. Μάλλον θα είναι από το παρθενικό ταξίδι του ΤΑΛΩΣ, αν κρίνω από το σημαιοστολισμό του.

 Θα ανεβάσω μια ΣΠΑΝΙΑ φωτογραφία από τον τύπο της εποχής, με το ΚΡΗΤΗ να βρίσκεται στη Θεσσαλονίκη το 1986 (μεταφέροντας φορτηγά στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα από Χανιά) σε μια απεργία των οδηγών φορτηγών, που απέκλειαν τα διόδια, τη μέρα που πήραν φωτιά τα διυλιστήρια του ΜΑΜΙΔΑΚΗ στη Σίνδο και όλη η Θεσσαλονίκη είχε καλυφθεί από καπνό για κάποιες μέρες...

20150925_205426.jpg

20150925_205113.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

Αρχικά να ευχαριστήσουμε τους φίλους που ανεβάζουν πραγματικά σπάνιες και υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ενός βαποριού για το οποίο δεν κυκλοφορούν πολλές φωτογραφίες ειδικά ως ΚΡΗΤΗ.

'Εχοντας την τύχη να έχω σχεδόν όλα τα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια της ΑΝΕΚ απο τα τέλη του 80 μέχρι και σήμερα, έψαξα και είδα ότι η τελευταία χρονιά που εμφανίστηκε το ΚΡΗΤΗ ήταν το 1995, μαζί με το ΤΑΛΟΣ το οποίο εμφανιζόταν ως ΚΥΔΩΝ, οπότε είναι όντως περίεργο που εμφανίστηκε στο επιτραπέζιο ημερολόγιο του 2000.

----------


## renetoes

> Αρχικά να ευχαριστήσουμε τους φίλους που ανεβάζουν πραγματικά σπάνιες και υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ενός βαποριού για το οποίο δεν κυκλοφορούν πολλές φωτογραφίες ειδικά ως ΚΡΗΤΗ.
> 
> 'Εχοντας την τύχη να έχω σχεδόν όλα τα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια της ΑΝΕΚ απο τα τέλη του 80 μέχρι και σήμερα, έψαξα και είδα ότι η τελευταία χρονιά που εμφανίστηκε το ΚΡΗΤΗ ήταν το 1995, μαζί με το ΤΑΛΟΣ το οποίο εμφανιζόταν ως ΚΥΔΩΝ, οπότε είναι όντως περίεργο που εμφανίστηκε στο επιτραπέζιο ημερολόγιο του 2000.




Πιστεύω πως είναι θεμιτό για μια εταιρεία, που θέλει να προβάλλει ένα εν ενεργεία πλοίο της, σαν το ΤΑΛΩΣ, να χρησιμοποιήσει μια παλαιότερη φωτογραφία του πλοίου της ακόμα και αν πλέει δίπλα σε ένα άλλο πλοίο που ανήκε στο παρελθόν στο στόλο της... 

Εννοείται πως πιστεύω ότι ο φίλος δεν θέτει θέμα δικής μου αξιοπιστίας.Άλλωστε, εγώ τι έχω να κερδίσω παραποιώντας την αλήθεια?

----------


## Chris_Chania

Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, το 'πέριεργο' που ανέφερα δεν προοριζόταν φυσικα για το αρχικό ποστ που ανέφερε οτι το ΚΡΗΤΗ εμφανιζοταν σε φυλλάδιο του 2000, προοριζόταν για την ΑΝΕΚ, αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση, πώς έβαλε ένα καράβι που δεν την άνηκε πλέον, σε διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της. 
Τέλος πάντων ας μη μένουμε σε αυτά και ας απολαύσουμε τις μοναδικές φωτογραφίες που ανεβαίνουν. Προσωπικά με συγκινεί πάντα να βλέπω τέτοιες φωτογραφίες ειδικά απο την δεκαετία του 80 όπου τα βαπόρια αυτά ήταν λιτά και απέρριτα, χωρίς πολλά χρώματα κλπ...

----------


## Ilias 92

Και εγω την θυμάμαι την φωτό αυτή ή μεσα σε κάποιο πλοιο σε κάδρο ή σε κάποιο πρακτορείο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οι φωτογραφιες που εχει ανεβασει ο φιλος renetoes ειναι πραγματικα εξαιρετικες.

Οι πιο πολλοι το εχουμε δει και το θυμομαστε ως Σουπερ Ναϊας, αλλα η ιστορια του με τα σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ ηταν πολυ μεγαλη και σημαντικη.

----------


## renetoes

> Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, το 'πέριεργο' που ανέφερα δεν προοριζόταν φυσικα για το αρχικό ποστ που ανέφερε οτι το ΚΡΗΤΗ εμφανιζοταν σε φυλλάδιο του 2000, προοριζόταν για την ΑΝΕΚ, αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση, πώς έβαλε ένα καράβι που δεν την άνηκε πλέον, σε διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της. 
> Τέλος πάντων ας μη μένουμε σε αυτά και ας απολαύσουμε τις μοναδικές φωτογραφίες που ανεβαίνουν. Προσωπικά με συγκινεί πάντα να βλέπω τέτοιες φωτογραφίες ειδικά απο την δεκαετία του 80 όπου τα βαπόρια αυτά ήταν λιτά και απέρριτα, χωρίς πολλά χρώματα κλπ...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε ό,τι λες. ...Και  να σου πω την αλήθεια, πιστεύω πως δεν κολάκευε την ΑΝΕΚ να εχει στο ημερολόγιο του 2000 μια φωτογραφία στην οποία φαίνεται να έχει πολύ καλύτερη γραμμή και εμφάνιση το πλοίο που είχε πουληθεί από το παραμένον ΤΑΛΩΣ που δεν το λες και όμορφο,, βλέποντας τα 2 πλοία δίπλα-δίπλα.

----------


## renetoes

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία που έδωσε η ΑΝΕΚ στον τύπο, περήφανη για την αγορά του ΚΡΗΤΗ.
Ήταν Μ. Εβδομάδα του 1978.

20151106_183239.jpg

Και μια άλλη, λίγο αργότερα, στα "διακοσάρια" (παρέα με το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ και το ΚΥΔΩΝ.

20151106_182359.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Με καλή παρέα στα διακοσάρια, φθινόπωρο του 1980 (ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ).

20151106_183603.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκπληκτικες- σπανιες φωτο!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πρώτη φωτογραφία που έδωσε η ΑΝΕΚ στον τύπο, περήφανη για την αγορά του ΚΡΗΤΗ.
> Ήταν Μ. Εβδομάδα του 1978.
> 
> 20151106_183239.jpg
> 
> Και μια άλλη, λίγο αργότερα, στα "διακοσάρια" (παρέα με το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ και το ΚΥΔΩΝ.
> 
> 20151106_182359.jpg


Αν το είχες φίλε renetoes ως ΑΡΓΩ με τη φορεσιά του Πολέμη, θα ήταν όλα τα λεφτά διότι δεν έχουμε καμία.Μόνο ο φίλος TSS APOLLON με το πρόγραμμα artistic το είχε φτιάξει με συνεργασία δική μου.Κάπου το έχουμε εδώ.

----------


## renetoes

> Αν το είχες φίλε renetoes ως ΑΡΓΩ με τη φορεσιά του Πολέμη, θα ήταν όλα τα λεφτά διότι δεν έχουμε καμία.Μόνο ο φίλος TSS APOLLON με το πρόγραμμα artistic το είχε φτιάξει με συνεργασία δική μου.Κάπου το έχουμε εδώ.


Θυμάμαι το πλοίο όπως παρουσιάστηκε "φτιαγμένο" ως ΑΡΓΩ με βάση το πρόγραμμα που ανέφερες. 

Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει  φωτογραφία με τα χρώματα του ΠΟΛΕΜΗ για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ποτέ δεν βάφτηκε με αυτά αφότου ήρθε από την Ιαπωνία. Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι αυτοκόλλητα της Epirus Line κολλημένα σε διάφορα σημεία της γέφυρας του ΚΡΗΤΗ μέχρι τη μέρα που παραδόθηκε στον Β. Αγαπητό. Κανείς από την ΑΝΕΚ δεν τα είχε αφαιρέσει, τόσα χρόνια!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θυμάμαι το πλοίο όπως παρουσιάστηκε "φτιαγμένο" ως ΑΡΓΩ με βάση το πρόγραμμα που ανέφερες. 
> 
> Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει  φωτογραφία με τα χρώματα του ΠΟΛΕΜΗ για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ποτέ δεν βάφτηκε με αυτά αφότου ήρθε από την Ιαπωνία. Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι αυτοκόλλητα της Epirus Line κολλημένα σε διάφορα σημεία της γέφυρας του ΚΡΗΤΗ μέχρι τη μέρα που παραδόθηκε στον Β. Αγαπητό. Κανείς από την ΑΝΕΚ δεν τα είχε αφαιρέσει, τόσα χρόνια!


Φτιάχτηκε με βάση την προσωπική μου μαρτυρία όπως το είχα δει στο ναυπηγείο "Αργώ" του Πολέμη (τώρα Σπανόπουλου) στην Πούντα Σαλαμίνας κ τα είχε φορέσει αφού έκανε λίγα δρομολόγια Βόλο-Συρία.Αλλά το σινιάλο το είχε στο ψεύτικο φουγάρο.Δυστυχώς δεν είχα φωτογραφική μαζί μου.Είχα ζητήσει επίμονα από την Epirus Line φωτό όλων των πλοίων της τότε αλλά το μόνο που είχαν ήταν το ελληνικό XΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ.

----------


## renetoes

> Φτιάχτηκε με βάση την προσωπική μου μαρτυρία όπως το είχα δει στο ναυπηγείο "Αργώ" του Πολέμη (τώρα Σπανόπουλου) στην Πούντα Σαλαμίνας κ τα είχε φορέσει αφού έκανε λίγα δρομολόγια Βόλο-Συρία.Αλλά το σινιάλο το είχε στο ψεύτικο φουγάρο.Δυστυχώς δεν είχα φωτογραφική μαζί μου.Είχα ζητήσει επίμονα από την Epirus Line φωτό όλων των πλοίων της τότε αλλά το μόνο που είχαν ήταν το ελληνικό XΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ.


Ειλικρινά δεν το γνώριζα, όλοι πιστεύαμε στα Χανιά πως είχε έρθει "άσπρο" και παρέμεινε έτσι μέχρι την πώλησή του στην ΑΝΕΚ. Το ψεύτικο φουγάρο είχε μέσα μηχανήματα, μονάδες κλιματισμού, ίσως και γεννήτρια.

----------


## BOBKING

Τον εαυτό μου τον θεωρό τυχερό που κατάφερα να βγω σώος από τα 3 και μοναδικά ταξίδια που έκανα μαζί του τα 2 ως Εξπρές Άρης και το ένα ως Κρήτη σε όσες φορές το ταξίδεψα η καμπίνα που έπαιρνα ήταν πάντα βρώμικη ,το φαγητό απαίσιο ,η τουαλέτα της καμπίνας βουλωμένη ,μύριζα μια μυρωδιά χάλια ,η διακόσμηση άθλια το πλήρωμα μου συμπεριφερόταν απαίσια και όσα ταξίδια που έκανα με το πλοίο ήταν για ανάγκη και δεν ήμουν και ο μόνος και οι συγγενείς μου τα ίδια παράπονα είχαν αργότερα θα ανεβάσω κάποια πράγματα από το παρελθόν του πλοίου

Για να δούμε το πρώτο Κρήτη της ΑΝΕΚ ως Super Naias και ως Εξπρές Άρης μέσω ενός κολλάζ μου που έκανα το 2003 ώστε να δούμε πως ήταν εσωτερικά το πλοίο το πλοίο θυμάμαι αν δεν κάνω λάθος έκανε το 1986 Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη.....Η φωτογραφία ως Εξπρές Άρης είναι κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή.....  
PhotoScan 63.jpg

----------


## lissos

Ως Κρήτη, το πλοίο ήταν σχεδόν άψογο από όλες τις απόψεις.
Μπορεί να μην ήταν το πιο καλοτάξιδο σκαρί (απίστευτες στιγμές στα ημερήσια (και ειδικά στο Κρητικό) που από τη μία έβλεπες θάλασσα και από την άλλη ουρανό), αλλά ήταν πάντα στην πένα, τουλάχιστον επί ΑΝΕΚ.
Βέβαια με την έλευση του ¶πτερα, οι διαφορές ήταν μεγάλες.
Αδικημένος βάπορας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσφατα εμαθα οτι το βαπορι οταν το πηρε η ΑΝΕΚ απο τον πολεμη ηταν ηδη μετασκευασμενο με κακη διαρυθμηση χωρων, χωρις σαλονι Α θεσης και καμπινες με τουαλετα, πλην ελαχιστων.

----------


## BOBKING

> Ως Κρήτη, το πλοίο ήταν σχεδόν άψογο από όλες τις απόψεις.
> Μπορεί να μην ήταν το πιο καλοτάξιδο σκαρί (απίστευτες στιγμές στα ημερήσια (και ειδικά στο Κρητικό) που από τη μία έβλεπες θάλασσα και από την άλλη ουρανό), αλλά ήταν πάντα στην πένα, τουλάχιστον επί ΑΝΕΚ.
> Βέβαια με την έλευση του ¶πτερα, οι διαφορές ήταν μεγάλες.
> Αδικημένος βάπορας.


Δυστυχώς θα σας απογοητεύσω το πλοίο το ταξίδεψα το 1994 την προτελευταία του χρονιά στην ΑΝΕΚ ουσιαστικά εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο θα μπορούσε να ήταν σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση τα προηγούμενα χρόνια σε σχέση με την προτελευταία του χρονιά στην ΑΝΕΚ σε μια συνομιλία με οικογενειακό μου φίλο που δούλευε για δεκαετίες στην ΑΝΕΚ με είχε διαβεβαιώσει ότι το πλοίο όταν είχε δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή των Χανίων ήταν από τα καλύτερα της εποχής του άνετο ευρύχωρο με μεγάλο γκαράζ πιστεύω ότι στα τελευταία του η κατάσταση εσωτερικά ήταν δραματική λόγω ότι η HELLAS FERRIES η άλλοτε δύναμη της ακτοπλοΐας του φέρθηκε πολύ σκληρά όπως και σε τόσα άλλα Εξπρές Ολύμπια ,Εξπρές Ποσειδών ,Εξπρές Ερμής κ.α. και κατέληξε άδικα στο διαλυτήριο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ηταν πραγματι ενα καλο βαπορι και πολυ συνχρονο για την εποχη του.Καλοταξιδο εκτος απο τα κοπανηματα που εκανε λογω της πλωρης του

----------


## renetoes

> Προσφατα εμαθα οτι το βαπορι οταν το πηρε η ΑΝΕΚ απο τον πολεμη ηταν ηδη μετασκευασμενο με κακη διαρυθμηση χωρων, χωρις σαλονι Α θεσης και καμπινες με τουαλετα, πλην ελαχιστων.


Πολύ σωστό είναι αυτό που μάθατε. Σαλόνι Α' θέσης δεν είχε ούτε επί Πολέμη ούτε επί ΑΝΕΚ. Η ΑΝΕΚ έφτιαξε ένα μικρό αλλά όμορφο σαλόνι Β' θέσης στο ντεκ της γέφυρας, ακριβώς πίσω από τις καμπίνες των αξιωματικών και τον ασύρματο. Α' θέσης καμπίνες δεν απέκτησε ποτέ, μόνο 2 Λουξ υπέροχες καμπίνες κάτω ακριβώς από τη δεξιά και την αριστερή βαρδιόλα, με τηλεόραση, παράθυρα παραλληλόγραμμα μεγάλα στα πλάγια και κατάπλωρα, με κάτι σκαλιστούς πελαργούς ξύλινους από την εποχή της Ιαπωνίας.. Στο σημείο εκείνο "κοπάναγε" πολύ, οι καλύτερες καμπίνες ήταν της Β' θέσης οι 151, 153 και 155, τεράστιες τετράκλινες με τουαλέτα (συγκρίνονται σε χώρο με τις Λουξ των Palace), ακριβώς στη μέση του πλοίου και αριστερά.  Όση θάλασσα και να είχε, εκεί ταξίδευε κανείς ήσυχα. Τουαλέτες στην αρχή δεν είχαν ούτε οι πιο πολλές Β' θέσης και καμμιά από τις καμπίνες τουριστικής θέσης. Στη συνέχεια απέκτησαν τουαλέτα μόνο οι καμπίνες Β' θέσης στο ντεκ που βρίσκονταν οι 2 τραπεζαρίες, τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα και το σαλόνι Γ' θέσης. 

Ταξίδεψα με το ΚΡΗΤΗ 3.5 μήνες μετά την πρώτη δρομολόγησή του, αρχές Ιουλίου του 1978, είχε μια τραπεζαρία μόνο, εκει που επί ΑΝΕΚ ήταν η τραπεζαρία Β' θέσης, και ένα μικρό σαλόνι, πρύμα δεν ήταν "χτισμένο" άρα δεν υφίστατο το μετέπειτα σαλόνι Γ' θέσης, ούτε υπήρχαν οι 2 μεγάλες αίθουσες αεροπορικών καθισμάτων. Οι Κρητικοί, συνηθισμένοι από το σταθερό ταξίδεμα του ΚΥΔΩΝ ή του ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ, παραξευνευόντουσαν τόσο πολύ από το "κούνημα" λόγω καλοκαιρινού μελτεμιού που με ...βεβαιότητα έλεγαν στις συζητησεις τους ότι δεν θα μπορούσε το πλοίο να ταξιδέψει χειμώνα! Η πορεία φυσικά έδειξε άλλα...

----------


## renetoes

> Τον εαυτό μου τον θεωρό τυχερό που κατάφερα να βγω σώος από τα 3 και μοναδικά ταξίδια που έκανα μαζί του τα 2 ως Εξπρές Άρης και το ένα ως Κρήτη σε όσες φορές το ταξίδεψα η καμπίνα που έπαιρνα ήταν πάντα βρώμικη ,το φαγητό απαίσιο ,η τουαλέτα της καμπίνας βουλωμένη ,μύριζα μια μυρωδιά χάλια ,η διακόσμηση άθλια το πλήρωμα μου συμπεριφερόταν απαίσια και όσα ταξίδια που έκανα με το πλοίο ήταν για ανάγκη και δεν ήμουν και ο μόνος και οι συγγενείς μου τα ίδια παράπονα είχαν αργότερα θα ανεβάσω κάποια πράγματα από το παρελθόν του πλοίου
> 
> Για να δούμε το πρώτο Κρήτη της ΑΝΕΚ ως Super Naias και ως Εξπρές Άρης μέσω ενός κολλάζ μου που έκανα το 2003 ώστε να δούμε πως ήταν εσωτερικά το πλοίο το πλοίο θυμάμαι αν δεν κάνω λάθος έκανε το 1986 Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη.....Η φωτογραφία ως Εξπρές Άρης είναι κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή.....



Ήμουν στο εξωτερικό. Τώρα είδα όλα αυτά που γράφεις για το ΚΡΗΤΗ , εκπλήσομαι δυσάρεστα αλλά δεν θα γράψω τιποτα. Καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του. Οι ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και ο Ben Bruce σίγουρα καταλαβαίνουν τα όσα θα ήθελα να πω....

----------


## BOBKING

> Ήμουν στο εξωτερικό. Τώρα είδα όλα αυτά που γράφεις για το ΚΡΗΤΗ , εκπλήσομαι δυσάρεστα αλλά δεν θα γράψω τιποτα. Καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του. Οι ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και ο Ben Bruce σίγουρα καταλαβαίνουν τα όσα θα ήθελα να πω....


Ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του έτσι και εγώ με το Κρητη είχα ταξιδέψει το 1994 την προτελευταία του χρόνια στην ΑΝΕΚ και μπορω να πω ότι δεν ήμουν ευχαριστημένος από το πλοίο είχα συνηθίσει χρόνια να ταξιδεύω με Μινωικές και Ρεθυμνιακη με πλοία όπως το Αρκαδι ,Ν. Καζαντζακης ,Φαιστος και άλλα και μπορώ να πω ότι δεν το περίμενα από την ΑΝΕΚ αυτό ταξιδευα και με τα Λατω και Λισσος χρόνια αλλά και με τα Ελ. Βενιζελος και Κυδων και είχα μείνει ευχαριστημένος αλλά και με τα Καντια ,Απτερα ,Ρεθυμνο το ιδιο ευχαριστημενος αλλά με το Κρητη είχα στενοχωρηθεί βέβαια δεν το είχα δει ποτέ στο ξεκίνημα του γιατί ήμουν τότε στην Αυστραλια αλλά από γνωστούς στην ΑΝΕΚ μου έλεγαν τα καλύτερα κρίμα που δεν τα είδα διότι εγώ σπάνια θα αναφέρω άσχημα λόγια για ένα πλοίο στο τέλος ως Εξπρές Αρης πρέπει να παραδεχτουμε ότι είχε φτάσει σε οριακή κατάσταση και κυρίως μηχανολογική αυτά θα αναφέρω μόνο και επίσης φυσικά πιστεύω και δεν αμφισβητω τα λογια σας για το Κρητη ότι το πλοίο ήταν εξαιρετικό αλλά συνήθως οι εταιρίες στο τέλος τα παραμελούν και αυτό είναι το κακό

----------


## Ellinis

> Αν το είχες φίλε renetoes ως ΑΡΓΩ με τη φορεσιά του Πολέμη, θα ήταν όλα τα λεφτά διότι δεν έχουμε καμία.Μόνο ο φίλος TSS APOLLON με το πρόγραμμα artistic το είχε φτιάξει με συνεργασία δική μου.Κάπου το έχουμε εδώ.


Η φωτογραφία σίγουρα δεν θα ικανοποιήσει τον φίλο Βίκτωρ, αλλά τουλάχιστον _κάπως_ βλέπουμε το ΑΡΓΩ στα ομώνυμα ναυπηγεία του Πολέμη. Πρέπει να είναι λίγο μετά την άφιξη του στην Ελλάδα - τον Δεκέμβρη του 1977 - μιας και ακόμη φαίνεται η πλατειά ρίγα που είχε ως GREEN ARROW. Δίπλα του ξεχωρίζω μια πλακουτσή πλώρη, ίσως του ΉΠΕΙΡΟΣ 3.

epirus argo.jpg

Kαι εδώ η είδηση της αγοράς του στα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" που αρχικά ανέφερε και την αγορά των κοντοαδελφών GREEN ACE, GREEN ARCH. Τελικά και αυτά ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα αλλά αρκετά χρόνια αργότερα ως ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και ΚΥΔΩΝ ΙΙ.
1977.jpg

----------


## yiannissin

> Α' θέσης καμπίνες δεν απέκτησε ποτέ, μόνο 2 Λουξ υπέροχες καμπίνες κάτω ακριβώς από τη δεξιά και την αριστερή βαρδιόλα, με τηλεόραση, παράθυρα παραλληλόγραμμα μεγάλα στα πλάγια και κατάπλωρα, με κάτι σκαλιστούς πελαργούς ξύλινους από την εποχή της Ιαπωνίας..


πολύ σωστός...οι 2 Λουξ καμπίνες ήταν γωνιακές, από μία  συμμετρικά αριστερα και δεξία. Κατάπλωρα ακριβώς δίπλα τους, ήταν 2 καμπίνες Β΄θέσης τότε(που μάλλον δεν ξέρω γιατί τους είχαν ξεφύγει στην κατηγοριοποίηση) με τεράστια παράθυρα,είχες την οπτική που είχε και η γέφυρα σχεδόν.
Τις είχα ανακαλύψει το 1987-88 όταν ανεβοκατέβαινα από τον ναύσταθμο.
Αργότερα,μόλις έφυγε από ΑΝΕΚ, τους άλλαξαν και κατηγορία θέσης.
Τώρα όσον αφορά, καθαριότητα,τουαλέτες κλπ, θα σε γελάσω,δεν μου έκανε εντύπωση, γιατί μετά το Α/Τ του Π.Ν., όπως καταλαβαίνεις, όλες Λουξ μας φαινότουσαν τότε.

----------

